# Soil test advice



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

I know the MySoil test isn't super popular around here.. but the results are in!



These results don't really surprise me. I think I'm still going to throw down the Milorganite I have in the garage (6-4-0). I also have, on hand, some simple lawn solutions 'ultimate' liquid spray (3-18-18) which may help in the potassium department.

Should I pick up some kind of micronutrient blend for some of the lacking nutrients here? And Should I do something to get the PH down a bit?


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Based on what I've learned about soil conditioning so far:

I would save the Milogranite for next spring. Instead read up on Fall N-blitz to load up your N.
And get some SOP, and put down a monthly application, to push your K up.

Finally read the below topic to help with your Iron. I would look to use that for spoon feeding in a foliar application, as with your pH the Iron in the soil probably won't be very accessible by your grass. 
However you only really need this if you are looking for the deeper green color.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=211

I would just work with the pH you have, as I haven't seen many people successfully bringing down the pH long term, without taking some pretty drastic actions.

Finally I would leave the other micronutrients alone for now, and focus on the above.

Interested to hear the opinion of some of the more seasoned people on the forum though.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

How much Milorganite do you have? You should use AMS as a nitrogen source if planning the fall blitz. +1 on the SOP. Next spring, send a soil sample to a real lab.


----------



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

robjak said:


> How much Milorganite do you have? You should use AMS as a nitrogen source if planning the fall blitz. +1 on the SOP. Next spring, send a soil sample to a real lab.


I have enough Milorganite to do my whole lawn twice. I was thinking about putting it down after my next mow and supplementing throughout the fall with faster release fertilizers. Sounds like SOP is recommended so I will look into that. And yes I will be using the local university for my next sample(s).


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

You don't need any more phosphorus but one app now and one next year probably wouldn't hurt. Try to find AMS for the fall. If the P number shows high again after a real test, never buy milorganite again.


----------

